# APEX'i PS Revolution



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

anyone know *anything* about this muffler? my japanese isn't what it could be and the only place i can see anything about it is the apex'i japan site.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Muffler threads don't belong in OT. Moved.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nissanphile said:


> anyone know *anything* about this muffler? my japanese isn't what it could be and the only place i can see anything about it is the apex'i japan site.


They have a US site.. try yahoo or google..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its just a muffler
waste of money, IMHO


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> its just a muffler
> waste of money, IMHO


yea. i dont like mufflers on stock piping :happysad:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

http://www.apexi-usa.com/ 

I have an N1 with 2in custom exhaust, sounds excellent.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, but i was asking specifically about the muffler (not piping). i've checked the US website googled, yahoo'd, and alta-vista'd it. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. apparently not. you say this doesn't belong in OT...well then where does it belong?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it belongs in General
where it is


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> yes, but i was asking specifically about the muffler (not piping). i've checked the US website googled, yahoo'd, and alta-vista'd it. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. apparently not. you say this doesn't belong in OT...well then where does it belong?


im sure its basicly the same this as a magnaflo (how different can a strait through muffler be?) but if u get it dont do the angled exhaust it looks queer and your nt gona gain anything from it. now if u have a 500hp time attack beast thats a differnt story
edit: damn radio were u get so much rep. just noticed that lol


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

i think there is some sort of valve system that only opens at higher exhaust pressures. quiet and un-noticed at low pressure, almost straight through at higher pressure. its an interesting thought i just want to know if it works!?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> i think there is some sort of valve system that only opens at higher exhaust pressures. quiet and un-noticed at low pressure, almost straight through at higher pressure. its an interesting thought i just want to know if it works!?


no thats not the apex'i but i know what your talking about. but if it is (may be wrong) like radio said its not worth it our cars arnt powerful enuff to make enuff noise to make that nessisary if u have an intake a header and rather long res. and a strait through muff. then u completly fine


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> damn radio were u get so much rep. just noticed that lol


just tryin to be helpful and decent to everyone


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

i don't mean to argue but that's what the ad for the apex'i ps revolution advertises. i just can't see a full write up about it because it's on the jp website. i've seen an english ad in most of the domestic import mags.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

nissanphile said:


> you say this doesn't belong in OT...well then where does it belong?


OT = Off topic, ie - for non techinical car related discussion. Therefore, it either belongs in the forum appropriate to your chassis or engine or in the General Nissan Section, which is where I moved it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OK guys, I called APEX, Nissanphile you are correct in your description of the system, however it will not be released until late fall (at least thats what they say). I heard rumors that they were having a sourcing problem and that's what's causing the delay, but who knows. If you're still interested you can PM and I can let you know when they come out, you never mentioned what application you need it for so that would help.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> i don't mean to argue but that's what the ad for the apex'i ps revolution advertises. i just can't see a full write up about it because it's on the jp website. i've seen an english ad in most of the domestic import mags.


no your right i was thinking of just the apex'i yea i think the rs does do that


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

well, when i get rid of my pos truck im looking at picking up a s-13k or s-14 style 240sx. from there i can't tell you wether im going to go ka or sr i'd like to do an rb25. but all of the extras would kill me even if i sourced it through auctions in the land of the rising sun. emissions grrrr.


----------

